
The Five Stages of Fascism (1998) [pdf] - hellbanTHIS
http://w3.salemstate.edu/%7Ecmauriello/pdfEuropean/Paxton_Five%20Stages%20of%20Fascism.pdf
======
mchahn
Why was Trump in my mind the whole time I was reading this?

One thing that I learned was that fascism comes from the masses, not just a
dictator. In other words Hitler didn't create the situation, he just took
advantage of it.

